
Haskell on Windows - fegu
http://www.gundersen.net/haskell-on-windows/
======
fegu
I made this submission myself (it is my own blog). The issues in this blog
post took some time to solve, and was not obvious at the outset. I hope it can
help others new to Haskell.

~~~
darkchasma
Have you tried the chocolatey package?

~~~
fegu
I have not tried that, but most of the issues I address (if not all) would
still be present since a packager/installer can't address them - only changes
in the Haskell Platform itself can address these issues.

~~~
carterschonwald
You should file some tickets with the Haskell platform folks. Some of these
problems are beyond the scope of what HP can / should do, but HP, like many
other bits of the Haskell ecosystem are entirely volunteer driven.

~~~
fegu
I filed one with the ekg-maintainer and try to folow the development.
Hopefully, the cabal path issue is solved when 2013.02 comes out.

~~~
carterschonwald
So you want the Haskell platform install to edit your path variables? Write a
patch and ask the Haskell platform folks if they'd merge it in. It's all open
source. The best way to fix simple things is to fix them and send in a patch.

------
mitchi
I am a Windows user but I am seriously considering buying a small mac computer
(maybe macbook air but I want more ram) for open-source development. It's no
surprise that today, many tools, many functional languages work best on Linux
and MacOS. All the screencasts I watched recently were on MacOSX. I tried many
things to have it both ways : VMWARE with Ubuntu : X Server crashes every time
when I use the browser VMWARE with Mint/Fedora : Crashes before that VMWARE
with MacOSX : The whole thing went into a crashing loop after 10 minutes.

Back to my snappy W7 I am.

~~~
jlarocco
If you're primary use will be OSS development then you're best bet is to buy a
cheap PC and throw Debian on it. I'd go with the testing branch, which,
despite the name, is very stable.

In my experience it's a lot easier to use existing OSS code on Linux than it
is on OSX. OSX is a lot better than Windows, but I found I spend a lot of time
on OSX debugging weird library problems and trying to get dependencies
installed. A common problem is that I'll be trying to build/install a library,
but it'll have a prereq that isn't met because Apple included an ancient
version of it. Fink and MacPorts help a bit, but at that point it you might as
well just install Linux, since they're basically emulating the various Linux
package management systems, but they don't integrate with the OS very well.

On Debian I "apt-get install" the -dev package for the library I want to use,
and everything works. And on the rare occasion a library isn't available
through apt-get, building from source is almost always as easy as "./configure
&& make && sudo make install". Sometimes that'll work on OSX, sometimes it
won't.

In the meantime you might want to try Linux or OSX in VirtualBox first. Sounds
like your VMWare installation might be broken.

~~~
briandear
Mac ports and Fink? Apparently 2008 called and they want their stuff back.

~~~
jlarocco
Okay, I admit I haven't tried very hard to setup OSX for OSS development
lately.

But at the same time you're making my point. I don't have to worry about it on
Linux - I use my distro's built in package manager and it just works. On OSX
you have to figure it out yourself.

------
anonymousDan
Is it any easier to write gui code on windows now? I remember trying to write
stuff with gtk a few years ago and it was incredibly painful to get anything
to work.

~~~
kryptiskt
The gtk bindings are easily installable with cabal install these days, so it's
way easier now. Just download one of the all-inclusive GTK bundles, add the
bin dir to the path, then 'cabal install gtk2hs-buildtools' and 'cabal install
gtk'.

